# Your MBTI type and your politics



## Red_Valor (Jun 12, 2015)

Judson Joist said:


> I, an American Nationalist, sympathize with the Ukrainians' desire for a free and independent Ukraine.


Good to see someone support the nazi junta of Ukraine. If you want an example of a country that oppresses its people, look no further. A large part of the eastern Ukrainians does not want to be a part of that nation, or at least not to have a more decentralized government, and now they're getting nuked for that. This is a perfect example of a nationalist government that cares more about borders than people.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Red_Valor said:


> Good to see someone support the nazi junta of Ukraine. If you want an example of a country that oppresses its people, look no further. A large part of the eastern Ukrainians does not want to be a part of that nation, or at least not to have a more decentralized government, and now they're getting nuked for that. This is a perfect example of a nationalist government that cares more about borders than people.


That regime represents an internal enemy of The People. What I said was that I sympathize with The Ukrainian People's desire for freedom and independence. That means independence from the ex-KGB/mafia regime currently occupying the upper echelon of the regime of the Russian Federation, but it also means independence from any domestic enemy. A junta (fascist or otherwise) definitely qualifies as a domestic enemy, just like the Marxist warlords in Africa and the islamofascist warlords in the Middle East.

I'm talking about freedom and independence for _*The People.*_ Always for _*The People.*_


----------



## MatchaBlizzard (Sep 20, 2011)

INFP - Freedom, Love, Understanding, Peace, Diplomacy, & Forgiveness


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Judson Joist said:


> I'm talking about freedom and independence for _*The People.*_ Always for _*The People.*_


Which People? The Western Ukrainians or the Russian-speaking Ukrainians who want independence from the former and who're being shelled daily for it? If you _truly_ supported the rights of people, Ukrainian would _very quickly_ become balkanised. 

Drawing lines based on ethnic boundaries is a messy business. I fail to understand how so many Westerners can't see this yet.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INFP. Democrat. Kind of because my ISTJ (possibly ISFJ) mom's a democrat, but also kind of because I know Democrats are more open-minded and less discriminative than Republicans.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

INFP. Indifferent. I wish humans did not even exist, but it is fascinating to see how they grow together. I used to lean towards anarchy.


----------



## Red_Valor (Jun 12, 2015)

Judson Joist said:


> I'm talking about freedom and independence for _*The People.*_ Always for _*The People.*_


CNN and other mainstream media, may have told you that the evil russians are invading Ukraine, while the innocent people are fighting for freedom. But the truth is not as black and white. EU and the west have played a central role in this crisis, and assisted far right extremists in the process.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

INTP - Slightly left of center

Pro-business (though I support minimum wage and safety regulations)
Pro-gun (Although, I'd oppose selling weapons to those with a questionable psychiatric background)
Pro-choice
Pro-gay rights
Pro-separation of church and state

I am against needless military operations (they are for the most part). Senseless waste of lives and money. (The Vietnam War was $173 billion, the Gulf War somewhere between $36-60 billion and the Iraq War...more than several trillion dollars, for crying out loud!)


----------



## lifefullofwords (Oct 25, 2013)

INFJ. Progressive Democrat. Very liberal when it comes to domestic policy and especially social issues, slightly less liberal when it comes to foreign policy.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Red_Valor said:


> EU = fascist


Every free person who values freedom should oppose the EU's goal of world domination.


----------



## Red_Valor (Jun 12, 2015)

Judson Joist said:


> Every free person who values freedom should oppose the EU's goal of world domination.


Not for capitalists, bankers and wealthy politicians. Their freedom to oppress the masses, is strongly helped by the EU.


----------



## Bathilda (Nov 4, 2014)

INFP.

I vote moderate to liberal (US Democrat). But I'm a true-blue eugenicist and unapologetic elitist who doesn't believe anyone without property or a proper test score should vote, who thinks most of the population should be sterilized, and who thinks it is the duty of the well-educated to make decisions for the mob--and I fully recognize these beliefs are impractical and pretty straight-up evil. So I try to tone it down and just vote for whichever candidate seems less likely to drive the world into instability. I try to minimize doing terrible things to individual people, even if in the long run I believe it will be good for society.


----------



## Terezi Pyrope (Jun 30, 2015)

INTP. I consider myself to be a moderate progressive liberal. I hate all politicians in general, some more than others.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Red_Valor said:


> Not for capitalists, bankers and wealthy politicians. Their freedom to oppress the masses, is strongly helped by the EU.


Socialists, fascists, and communists also vie for global domination. The truly free oppose _*all*_ forms of totalitarian collectivism.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

INFP and I'm extremely liberal, though I hesitate to use that term after moving to a pretentious college town full of "liberal" hipsters who live in a bubble and don't realize they're just as ignorant and privileged as many of their conservative counterparts.

But anyway, registered Democrat. Ideologically, I don't even know what I'd call myself, but probably not a US "Democrat", even though I vote for all of their things because they offer the most palatable options on the menu. But in truth some sort of radical progressive. Anarco-feminist-commu-cookie-ist idk


----------



## Red_Valor (Jun 12, 2015)

Judson Joist said:


> Socialists, fascists, and communists also vie for global domination. The truly free oppose _*all*_ forms of totalitarian collectivism.


Careful with generalization. I am a socialist myself, and I do not vie for global domination. You are making the mistake, of assuming that there is only one version of socialism and communism, and that the Republic of China and USSR are the embodiments of these ideologies. 

Socialism strives to put the means of productions into the hands of the workers, instead of one person, in other words, it seeks to democratize work and put _the people_ in charge. I fail to see how that in itself is totalitarion.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Red_Valor said:


> China and USSR suck


Well, if you're against those, I'd form an Alliance of Resistance with you.



> Socialism strives to put the means of productions into the hands of the workers, instead of one person. In other words, it seeks to democratize work and put _the people_ in charge.


Ah, theoretical socialism.



> I fail to see how that in itself is totalitarion.


All factions who oppose totalitarianism should form an Alliance of Resistance. Or should we call it a "Rebel Alliance?" In realworld terms, it could be patterned after the French Resistance or the Bielski Otriad.


----------



## ENTshe (Jul 28, 2015)

ENTP--Liberal. It's the logical AND compassionate choice in my view. 

I'm slightly to the right of Bernie Sanders. I love Elizabeth Warren. I believe that anyone with an annual income of over $1 million should pay a minimum of 25% of their income in taxes (millionaires frequently pay in the teens or lower in the US because of tax breaks). This is ridiculous. I also believe the financial industry is not well regulated. I hate Wal-Mart. However, I'm very very pro-small business. I also don't think 4-year college should be completely free, but community college should be. 

I think Obamacare is a step in the right direction. I'm very pro-choice, pro-gay rights, pro-the Black Lives Matter Movement and a feminist. Everyone who owns a gun should be required to get their weapons registered with the federal government. I believe in the death penalty in extreme circumstances but also support rehabilitation programs. 

Like many US citizens, my views aren't so developed on non-domestic issues. Obviously I hated Bush's foreign policy though. 

My parents (ISTJ and ENFJ) have gone back and forth but are mostly liberal. My ISTJ dad used to be kind of libertarian when he was younger (he voted against Reagan because Reagan was pro-life) and then my dad supported Reagan because of his economic policies. My dad is a huge Bill Clinton fan. Now he is a die-hard liberal and loves Obama. My mom (ENFJ) is a fiscal conservative with the exception of healthcare and socially, she is very very liberal. My mom loves Hillary Clinton; she was pissed when Obama won the Democratic primary. My mom likes a strong military. My mom is Canadian and my dad grew up in SoCal if that makes a difference.


----------



## Red_Valor (Jun 12, 2015)

Judson Joist said:


> China and USSR suck


I do not understand why you think I believe that these countries suck, even though they are not proper representations of socialism and communism. It may not be perfect countries, but they are not as atrocious as the USA.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Red_Valor said:


> Obama is worse than Stalin and Mao combined.


You said it, not me!


----------

